# Series 1 Features



## wguyette (Aug 23, 2009)

I May be crazy, but I seem to remember the following features on my TIVO series 1, that I wish I had on my Bolt.

1). On some new program advertisements, pressing “thumbs up” would automatically take you to the one pass set up for that program, making it a breeze to schedule.

2). Suppose you are recording program “A” on one tuner channel, but are watching a different program, on another tuner. It seems to me, that, on the series 1, requesting the tuner “A” program woul take you to that channel, real time, but you could then rewind what you had been recording.

Does anybody else remember these features? Sure would be nice to have them back.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

wguyette said:


> I May be crazy, but I seem to remember the following features on my TIVO series 1, that I wish I had on my Bolt.





wguyette said:


> 2). Suppose you are recording program "A" on one tuner channel, but are watching a different program, on another tuner. It seems to me, that, on the series 1, requesting the tuner "A" program woul take you to that channel, real time, but you could then rewind what you had been recording.


Maybe a little crazy.  The series 1 only had 1 tuner so you couldn't have been watching a different program on another tuner. You may have been watching another recorded show and then switched to the live TV where of course you would have the 30 minute buffer that you could rewind which is still the case with current TiVo's or if the show is longer than 30 minutes you could play the recording and play content beyond the live buffer.

Scott


----------

